

Show HN: A compass for the stock market jungle - cresusportfolio
http://www.cresus.io

======
cresusportfolio
All is quiet... until it's not. That was usually the norm for the stocks in my
portfolio. As a casual investor, staying on top of things proved to be very
time-consuming. I tried to tackle this with Cresus.

After you've subscribed and entered your portfolio, you'll get daily emails
about your performances and important news. The goal is that you can stay
connected with the information that you care about, and learn a few things
about finance along the way.

And it's free.

